

HTML5 video and codecs - spahl
http://shaver.off.net/diary/2010/01/23/html5-video-and-codecs/

======
GHFigs
_I want to make sure that when a child in India or Brazil or Kenya discovers
the internet, there isn’t a big piece of it (video) that they can’t afford to
participate in._

And yet... _Mozilla_ browsers are the ones that can't view most of the video
out there. Are you really doing them such a favor by deciding for them (and
your existing users) what formats are ok to view and which aren't? Or are you
just shouting "think of the children!" because it's uncouth to criticize?

~~~
wmf
You're forgetting that people who use "downstream" versions of Mozilla (like
the OLPC browser) are somehow _more important_ than people who use Firefox™.
Some kind of Rawlsian logic is at work here.

